# Sudden Engine Stall



## black X (Feb 15, 2013)

I have an 05 X-trail with 235K that for no good reason will periodicly stall. It could be at a red light and low rmp or on acceleration. It always restarts and can work fine for a day or two. but always seems to come back. I have checked the codes and have two, 0335 and 0725. Are these my problem.......?? What should I be checking??

:newbie:


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/99211-reading-error-codes-x-trail.html


----------



## xtrail06 (Feb 14, 2013)

Judging by the codes, most likely crankshaft position sensor. Not a huge repair


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The P0335 code represents a problem with the crankshaft position sensor. The sensor may be bad or check the harness connectors.
The P0725 code represents a problem with the engine speed signal. The engine speed signal is sent from the ECM to the TCM. Check the harness connectors.


----------

